# Timescales from meeting childs SW - Matching panel date etc



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Hello,

I just wondered whether anyone could share their dates or "expected dates"once met with childs SW? 

We're due to meet childs SW and family finder next week, if everything goes well do you know when we will get notified of a matching date/dates to meet foster career/health visitor etc? 

Thank you in advance! 

x


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

We were linked end of August and had panel 6wks later, met LO 10days after that.
Our social Worker helped us with the process with this:

Post-Approval Adoption Process

1.	Look at profiles
2.	Request CPR + pre-permanency medical (our PAR sent to cSW)
3.	SW tells family finder of interest
4.	Family finder creates shortlist to send to cSW
5.	SW informs us if shortlisted
6.	Linking meeting –cSW, cFF and cManagers meet –pick shortlist 2/3 couples to visit
7.	cSW, cFF and SW meet with us at home.
8.	Matching meeting –cSW, cFF, cMan. Scoring to determine best fit
9.	We receive feedback (back to step 1 if not picked)

10. We meet with sw, cFF, child’s foster carer, child’s medical advisor (not flexible)
11.	SW sets Matching panel date
12.	cFF writes Adoption Permenency Report (why we were picked)
13.	We receive report 15days before Panel –fill out how we meet needs, why us, views of info provided and any questions. cFF provides Post-adoption Support Plan (stands for 3yrs)
14.	Matching Panel –us, SW, cSW and cFF to attend
15.	10days to ratify decision and intros within 2wks

Rough Intros with a child under 18mths
16.	Intro planning meeting
17.	Day 1 –meet child for 1hr in foster home
18.	Day 2 –morning/afternoon with them
19.	Day 3 –Go got with them
20.	Day 4 –Bedtime routine
21.	Day 5 –Morning / morning & bedtime routine
22.	Half-way intro review before child goes to your home
23.	Day 6 –Visit your home for a day
24.	Day 7 –Bring home child. Placement!!!!!

25.	First month –weekly cSW, SW visits. Child must be awake.
26.	28days from placement –looked after children (LAC) review –see how things are going
27.	6weekly visits continue
28.	4months after placement -2nd LAC review –ensure all needs are met
29.	We can apply for Adoption Order (10wks-2yrs after placement)
30.	Court. Finally ours!

Steps 10-14 took about 6wks
Steps 24-30 takes a minimum of 6mths


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Arrows I can't thank you enough for such a detailed post! Thank you 

So...

If we meet CSW, CFF and our SW a week Monday (they arent pursuing any other families) best case scenario could be looking at 6 weeks till Matching Panel? 

When did you get told of Matching panel date into your process? I'm just trying to think when the best time is to tell work!


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

1st time round we were visited beginning of September, we didn't get an answer off them for 3 weeks, so end of September MP begin December, intros started after Christmas so beginning Janruary.

2nd time, visit should have been mid October but got cancelled due to FF having an emergency was another 3 weeks before they could visit again so beginning of November, was given a yes 2 days later, MP beginning December, intros should have started beginning of Janruary, but due to circumstances had to be put back to beginning of February. 

Have to say the 3 weeks we were waiting for an answer the 1st time round were 3 of the worst weeks of my life so was very grateful for only having a 2 day wait 2nd time around.


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

Our timescale was a little different..

Met LO's SW at an Activity Day
6 weeks later formal SW and FF visit  (delay due to SW and FF on holiday)
3 weeks later formal FC visit
4.5 weeks later Matching Panel
Christmas & New Year Break
3.5 weeks after MP, Intros started
2 weeks later LO home


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Varies a lot doesnt it...

3 Weeks waiting?? Why so long? where there other visits?


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Everything in SW land us how long a piece of string. Lots of people behind scenes involved. Even if child's SW likes you as the right family, they often have to discuss or get the approval from their senior SW.

Best advice is approx 12weeks from initial link info and matching. I wouldn't tell work until after child's SW confirms the link and you have a match date. Even then I only told immediate folk who needed to prepare as it's not definite until match panel has been ratified.

Good luck x


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks Gertie, problem I have is my manager is planning on changing my work around and giving me some of my colleagues work and them some of mine, this to me doesnt make any sense if i'm going to be leaving in 6-12weeks...


----------



## Arrows (Nov 9, 2008)

We were in a competitive match. We were interviewed then had to wait until they had visited everybody. Then they had the matching meeting and picked us. Around a week or so later they gave us a panel date and once we had that we informed our work unofficially that we would need that day off and anticipated starting adoption leave pending panel and ratification. After that we gave formal notification once we had it.
From the potential link being created on the national database to the matching panel was just under 16wks but we we had to wait 3wks for a SW to return from holiday for one of the other potential adopters to be interviewed so Gertie is spot on with the 12wk idea.

Littlepoppy, as yours is straightforward and you're already at meeting the FC and cSW then yes, I would think 4-6wks to Panel if it all goes to plan. This is the time they should be mentioning a potential panel date. 

Will keep my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## -x-Lolly-x- (Feb 3, 2012)

Our timescales are in my signature, but from linking to matching was 2 months 1 day and we met our little pink and week later. We were however told they wanted to proceed with us all the provisional dates (foster carer, medical advisor, pre panel meetings and matching panel) within the linking meeting


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Hi LP

It depends on your employer and what your plans are re returning. Personally I wouldn't but that's based on my circumstances.

If you feel comfortable then I would say something about the meeting and you'll know more then. You could lead the cross training to your colleague or if you think things will be difficult think of an alternative plan to suggest. In the weeks before I could officially say anything I prepared everything I needed to do and started passing things on where it was poss without drawing attention. 

X


----------



## Lizard39 (Nov 25, 2011)

Hi littlepoppy,

Although we aren't there yet, I asked our SW this question afew weeks ago to understand timescales & planning for not only when we have a match, but to work out when/how many weeks in advance we can book a last sunshine holiday for hubby & I!  . Our SW said when we are officially matched (ie LO SW visited & agreed and we have confirmed we want to go ahead) it's about 5-8 weeks to matching panel and introductions start about 2 weeks after MP. In regard to when you tell you manager, I'm with Gerie in this - I think it's very personal and depends on your circumstances - for example my boss has no idea about our adoption plans & my company policy stated I have to give my manager & HR notice within 7 days of being matched - so that is what I will do! Certainly won't be given any notice before I have to!  

Good luck in what you decide to do.

X


----------



## Flash123 (Jan 29, 2006)

Hiya here is our timescale:
Feb 21 - linking meeting. Go ahead given and provision dates given for meeting FC and medical. Aim was for march panel.
March - didn't meet timescales for panel.
April -  mp booked. Meeting with med advisor week before mp. Discovered med tests/history not upto date. Panel missed due to court wranglings and hooooo haaaaa's. 
May - middle of may matching panel. Met little man end of may.
June - brought him home 1 week into June. 

My boss did know when we were linked simply because my job needed to be advertised and this couldn't be done with 1 weeks notice. However, it was on the understanding that it was very provisional and could easily change - as it did on several occasions !!!

Good luck


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks all, I was goin to tell him tomorrow but I think I'll wait for meetin next week, see where land lies an say something after!!!

You're all great! X


----------



## Miny Moo (Jan 13, 2011)

The 3 weeks was because the placing LA had a policy of not giving an answer for 2 weeks so that the prospective adopters have time to think and process the meeting, then FF went on holiday half way through that and the SW would not give us an answer with out her, even though they said afterwards that they had made up their minds before they reached the end of our road!!!!


----------



## littlepoppy86 (Feb 14, 2014)

Mini moo that wait must have been awful, but obviously worth the wait now!


----------



## Daddyboo (Paul) (Dec 24, 2012)

I kept my manager informed right from the start of the adoption journey that way, he and some of my colleagues knew how I was feeling as we went along.

As soon as there was a possible link I let my manager know the best and worst case scenarios (for timings) so he could plan my workload around it.

In the end due to the Christmas break being between MP and Inros (and Intros being brought forward a week), I only managed to give my manager 5 days formal notice!


----------

